

Zazzle’s anti-free-speech practices - triplesec
http://ashleybmeyer.com/blog/?p=25

======
caseyv
Sensationalized title. It appears this person may be using someone else's
intellectual property. I don't see any indication that this has anything to do
with the NSA. I can't be certain, but that's my take.

~~~
caseyv
There is this though so who knows:

“Sec. 15. (a) No person may, except with the written permission of the
Director of the National Security Agency, knowingly use the words ‘National
Security Agency’, the initials ‘NSA’, the seal of the National Security
Agency, or any colorable imitation of such words, initials, or seal in
connection with any merchandise, impersonation, solicitation, or commercial
activity in a manner reasonably calculated to convey the impression that such
use is approved, endorsed, or authorized by the National Security Agency.”

~~~
cjbprime
But see this:

[http://graphics8.nytimes.com/packages/pdf/us/20100803-wiki-L...](http://graphics8.nytimes.com/packages/pdf/us/20100803-wiki-
LetterToLarson.pdf)

The FBI quoted a similar statute when asking Wikipedia to remove its copy of
the FBI seal. Wikimedia pointed out that their encyclopedia article does not
"convey the impression" of endorsement and refused to take down the seal, and
the same defense appears to work here.

